# MY J2 On Re Release box!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow!! Just starting another client build of the Moebius 1/35 Jupiter 2. Turned over the box and saw the Composite Jeff Summers did of my Custom Build up that was also used on the Lighting kit(smaller box)Packaging!!! I must be doing something right! Humble thanks to Moebius!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's so cool!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

can you show us an actual pic of your build ?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

An honor well deserved, sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

********


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RMC said:


> can you show us an actual pic of your build ?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats Captain! That composit is truly awesome.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Truly a great model and pictures. I love the look up view of the launch pad. The scale makes the model look huge.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

wander1107 said:


> Truly a great model and pictures. I love the look up view of the launch pad. The scale makes the model look huge.


Sincere thanks! I put a LOT of custom stuff in there to purposely NOT look like the usual "Overly Lit Toy looking" build up! It's a major pet peeve of mine.
I am doing the same thing with the new Robot kit so stay tuned!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

* Holy Irwin Allen! Best... Jupiter 2... EVER!!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*Man, every time I see it I want to go to Rev. James Brown's church and celebrate... 
speak in foreign subtitles... 
get that "blue glow" and do backflips ya know?*






*Seriously, I can't imagine having a photo of one of my models on a box like that! Truly fantastic!*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's a great accolade Cap, and well deserved. Kudos!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again Sincere and humble thanks Guys!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats sir, Your Jupiter 2 is a beautiful build & Deserving of box art display :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Congrats sir, Your Jupiter 2 is a beautiful build & Deserving of box art display :thumbsup:


Many Thanks!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Many Thanks!


Han, you and I passing through history. This-
*places hands on box art* 
This IS history.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Han, you and I passing through history. This-
> *places hands on box art*
> This IS history.


 LOL! Thanks Chris!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

WOW! Congrats Mark!

I remember the WIP you did on this. Great reference pics...didn't you also get this published in a magazine too?

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> WOW! Congrats Mark!
> 
> I remember the WIP you did on this. Great reference pics...didn't you also get this published in a magazine too?
> 
> MMM


 Hey Bob! Thanks very much indeed. Yes, it was published in Sci-Fi and Fantasy modeler VOL24.


----------

